# Not a full blood Chi but a Chug?



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

When I took Tyty to the vet, the girl at the counter said, Oooooh, you have a Chug! And, I was like a what? And, she said a Chug, and I was like, well, I thought he was full blood Chihuahua.... I asked the vet and she said it was hard to tell, she looked to see if he had a curly tail and it was kinda straight at the time. She said, well, he could be full blood chihuahua. 

Then, I started researching Chug's online. And, I saw pics that looked EXACTLY like Tyson. OMG! And, they said they were designer dogs... I haven't seen a chihuahua with a black mask like Tyson's. It doesn't really matter since I adore him no matter what. It's funny because I am a pug person and this was my big leap into getting into non-pug territory, and then I might have ended up with a part pug anyway...lol.. I guess me and pugs were meant to be.... I know this isn't a great shot since it was from my cell phone, but do you think Ty looks like a Chug?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

i vote chug. his eyes and coloring. hes a beautiful dog!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Gizmo's mom! OMG!!! I have a chug *faints*.....lol.......


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Alright well I will vote non chug.
I had a small male Chihuahua with a fawn coat and a very black mask, he was adorable and ALL Chi.

Chihuahuas can come with black masks 
Is there anything else about him that made anyone assume he was a Pug? his muzzle looks longer to me so very un pug like.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have never heard of a Chihuahua pug cross... Seems like a breeding disaster since they both have large heads and sometimes issues giving birth. His tail doesn't look "curly" like a pugs to me.. My Penny has a tail similar to his.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

awww good, missy r. I hope he's a full blood chi, I think what would bum me out more than anything is that the people who I bought him from lied to me. As far as tyty goes, like I said, i adore him no matter what....


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You can always get a DNA test done, they aren't too expensive. Did you buy him from a breeder?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I think he looks like a regular chihuahua. I've seen a few others with black masks.

And FWIW I'll be the one to chime in.. no such thing as a "designer dog!" The term is just used by BYB's looking to make a buck... there's no such breed as a chug. Just a chihuahua mixed with a pug. I understand it's a cute way to shorten the name, but I would be very very careful using the word around most people as it can give them the wrong idea that cross breeding is a good thing. But, it can also be a good way to educate people about the fad of designer dogs as well, which you can then mention that shelters are full of them! I look for any opportunity to open peoples' eyes about the reality of "designer" dogs.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, I didn't know you could get a DNA test done on dogs. I knew you could on birds.....

No, not from a breeder, from a family who said they had a long hair and a short hair and they didn't mean for them to breed, but after the birth they were having the femaile spayed. Ty doesn't look like he has any long hair in him, but then I read that sometimes it takes two months or so for the long hair to come out.... I'm glad to hear that there are black masked chi's. I haven't run across any pics so far, but there is an official Chug website. I tried to copy and paste in here, but I wasn't able to.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

tysoncallmetyty said:


> Oh, I didn't know you could get a DNA test done on dogs. I knew you could on birds.....
> 
> No, not from a breeder, from a family who said they had a long hair and a short hair and they didn't mean for them to breed, but after the birth they were having the femaile spayed. Ty doesn't look like he has any long hair in him, but then I read that sometimes it takes two months or so for the long hair to come out.... I'm glad to hear that there are black masked chi's. I haven't run across any pics so far, but there is an official Chug website. I tried to copy and paste in here, but I wasn't able to.


Oh, well LC/SC breedings can end up with a short coat chi, as the LC gene is recessive. So it is possible he is a SC. Also, I was going to say that Penny's muzzle was wider like his when she was little. I wouldn't worry too much about it, he looks full chi to me.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, Kittynkahlua, I almost died when I heard that term (online), because I had never heard of a designer dog before, shoes, yes. But, dogs? uh, no. And, I've seen some pug crosses that were really really ugly.... and that I didn't think were too cute.... I like regular chi's and regular pugs.... lol.... but, any dog that needs a home is good by me....and, this baby did need a good home and I adore him, and it is nice to have a dog that hasn't been abused. I've been housing shelter dogs and dogs from puppy mills etc for a long time.....


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

oH, that's interesting to find out that the long hair is a recessive gene. I've seen some LH chis on this site that are totally drool worthy....lol.... they are gorgeous! But, my lil Ty's coat is the softest thing! So beautiful with the black sable strip.... I've fallen for the chi bug bad. Thanks guys!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

tysoncallmetyty said:


> I've fallen for the chi bug bad. Thanks guys!


I think all of us here are afflicted LOL


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

He looks like a Chi to me, if he had some pug in him i would expect him to be a bit broader, but he's a tiny little thing. 

On the coat thing I have 2 smooth coats and they both have long coats in their families (it's really common here in australia but not so much elsewhere I've heard). My boy's mum is a long coat and my girl is from a litter of 6 pups that had 3 long and 3 short.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think he looks like a pug ~ he's cute as all get out regardless. I know my son rescued a dog that we rehomed with my Dad. Dad loved Max but was curious exactly what he was. $40.00 and he found out. I was surprised at the fee, I honestly expected him to have a couple hundred into it, but a quick $40 and the deed was done. So if you are curious I would check. Our vet is good to us because we take everything we find to her to get healthy and find good homes for the ones we can't keep with us ~ because of that there are times we gets services at cost/ severely discounted (she is such a nice lady) but knowing what she charged us I don't imagine it will be too awfully expensive for you to find out.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, Chumley is a Chug. He has a square head, the erect but floppy tip ears and a tightly curled tail. The rest of him is all chi.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't see any Pug in him at all. I vote for all Chihuahua! 
And definitely short coat. He's SUPER handsome, love his beautiful black mask!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I have to agree he doesnt look like a chi/pug mix to me (I refuse to use a designer name!!). Pippi is a chi/pug mix, and your pup looks like a pure chi to me!


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Pie's got a black mask  I know he's a full chi I know his mam and dad  x


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Pie looks very much like my chi x jrt LeStat but then everyone seems to think LeStat is full chi over here!


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

Pies def a chihuahua  He's kc and I know his ma n pa  xx


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

He is very cute!!!
I can't comment on whether he's a chug or not :S


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Gucci Grande! I vote for yours as the best sig.... I made it my desktop pic for a few days, but the gif didn't work, it was still cute!

Thanks everyone for your comments.... so happy we think he is all Chi... his personality grows cuter with each passing day... he's my very first Chi ever.... I'm going to post one or two more pics taken this weekend with his big brother, boo-boo.... they love each other sooo much


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Here they are, I love my babies sooo much! I did some research on black masked chihuahua's this weekend and found that yes, there are black masked in addition to many many other colors, that's one of the things that makes Chi's so fun!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

my boy has a black mask as do two of my puppies and they are definitely Chis


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

i am really not sure but i am posting just to say he is sssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Chloe, your babies are unbelievably gorgeous! And, Thank YOU! Sammyp


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't see Pug at ALL. Coming from a complete unregistered pet breeding anything is possible but just looking at our baby nothing at all screams "Chug" (I really hate that name LOL). A lot of Chi's are born with black masks. Few keep them as adults...but it does happen. Regardless your baby is absolutely adorable.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Mchi.....

Thanks. I should get the dna test done like OP said.... OMG!!! How cute are your babies! I just want to eat lil Marley right up!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

MChis..... Are all those gorgies yours!!!! OmG! I ADORE THEM!!!! I can tell this is a very dangerous place to be. I was only gonna have 1 dog, boo-boo then came Tyty, and honestly I can't have anymore... but, seeing your family makes me melt..... oh ps: I have a little rescue lovebird named Milo.... He has such a great personality.... I think I have a karmic connection with Marley....lol....


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh and I hate the name Chug too! lol, it's like go ahead and chug alug that beer! lol.... ick.


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate all the 'designer' names!

It really gets my goat when people tell me LeStat is a Jackawawa......no he's not he's a damned chihuahua x jrt....he's the only crossbreed I have!
Chiweenie does my nut as well....a breeder near me has a litter now.....what's the cross for them anyway?

Why can owners not accept that they have a crossbreed without sticking a silly name on it?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

tysoncallmetyty said:


> MChis..... Are all those gorgies yours!!!! OmG! I ADORE THEM!!!! I can tell this is a very dangerous place to be. I was only gonna have 1 dog, boo-boo then came Tyty, and honestly I can't have anymore... but, seeing your family makes me melt..... oh ps: I have a little rescue lovebird named Milo.... He has such a great personality.... I think I have a karmic connection with Marley....lol....


Oh thanks! And yes they are all mine.  We started out with Matilda almost 4 years ago & my hubby was sooo worried (he disliked dogs..REALLY hated little dogs) about adding her. We both fell in love though she is his shadow to this day & he treats her better than anyone else I think. haha Each addition we get is "the last one for good for a looooong time". haha So good luck with that!! 

I've just started to show & I have definitely gotten much more picky about what *I* want (I love all Chi's though!!) so it makes it easier to pass on the cute lil puppies where as before they'd all pull at my heart strings. Lulu is my little show girl & I'm getting sooo hooked to that--having a sport to go along with the love of the breed is super fun. 

Milo is definitely a great name.  Lovebirds are so pretty....


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL LeStatKelly....

A Chiweenie is a cross between a dachsund and a chihuahua... OmG! When I was doing extreme trail riding out in the New Mexico Sevilleta, huge canyons where we canyon jumped, boulder jumped, trails straight up and down, the trail master had a chiweenie... and that was her name...she was tiny and looked like she had some terrier in her too, long like a dachsund and scruffy... she ran with those horses, jumped boulders, stayed out of the horses way, she was amazing! Then, he would put her up on his saddle and he would ride on the saddle with him, that's when I really started falling for small dogs and started wanting a chihuahua bad.... that little dog was tough. But, after reading stuff on this forum, I would never ever let my little Ty do something like that or even step out unsupervised. Right down the street from my house is a tiny tiny black and tan chi named Baby... him and his sibling are out all the time running up and down the street. They are not very socialized... but, these chis are not babied at all, no pun intended.... lol... and, seem to do just fine, but like I said. Not mine. It killed me to have to leave him to go to work today. It's his puppyhood and I want to be with him every minute. Yeah, the designer dog thing is just a gimmick for people to make big bucks. I like a full blood pug and a full blood chi, but that little trail dog chiweenie was pretty darn cool....


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh wow, MChis, you show. How cool is that? Well, your darlings are stunning and I bet they'll do fabulous in the show ring, maybe I'll see you on animal planet one day? I'm single and have a half acre, old house, two horses, a pot belly pig, my birds and my two doggies, oh and two bunnies, one inside netherland dwarf, and one outside big red-eye white... So, I totally have my hands full. I guess there might always be room for another chi.....lol! maybe when I retire.... hehe.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw he is so adorable. He looks full chi to me.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Foggy! Give babies Pip and Roo and hug for me!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

tysoncallmetyty said:


> Thanks Foggy! Give babies Pip and Roo and hug for me!


Aw thanks. I will! Hugs back to your little Tyson.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

tysoncallmetyty said:


> Oh wow, MChis, you show. How cool is that? Well, your darlings are stunning and I bet they'll do fabulous in the show ring, maybe I'll see you on animal planet one day? I'm single and have a half acre, old house, two horses, a pot belly pig, my birds and my two doggies, oh and two bunnies, one inside netherland dwarf, and one outside big red-eye white... So, I totally have my hands full. I guess there might always be room for another chi.....lol! maybe when I retire.... hehe.


You definitely sound busy! But yeah...one more Chi you'll hardly notice a difference. haha I dunno about Animal Planet. LOL Lulu is the only one I show (took me forever to find a show quality pup as I'm sort of in the middle of nowhere!) & we only just started in Oct but so far it's a blast & she did well for her first set of shows (she got reserve winners bitch all 3 days which is basically second in the female LC Chi's which I was super happy with where she was only 7mo & it was her first string of shows). 

Anyway, I have always loved all animals & had quite a few farm animals as a kid. Since hubby isn't an animal lover per se...when he fell for the Chi's like I did I sort of ran with it.  I'm jealous of your variety of pets--you must have a blast with them all!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow! Taking places in a show, hooray for Lulu! I think I'm with you, and my next Chi I want registered pedigreed and to be very very picky. I lucked out with Ty and I adore my boo-boo who is a pound puppy. But, OMG! Yes! My farm animals are a total blast. The pig, Sweet Pea is literally in love with the horses.. he follows them everywhere and stays right under their feet and they are very careful not to step on him. He jumps up on them and always always always leaves them some of his grain to eat... They all sleep together in the back manger. I have straw down for Sweet Pea to bury himself in and he spends his time finding sticks and building a little fortress so the horses won't pee or poop on his bed... pigs are so darn smart. My white rabbit lives in the pig pen with his best friend the guinea pig. They can come and go as they please, are not contained, can jump out, but prefer to just stay in their cozy little home... white rabbit will run around the property and one time him and the horses all broke into the barn and ate a bale of hay....lol! And, let's not get started on the lovebirds.... hehe, but I want a beauty like Marley for my next Chi.... if I wasn't such a farmgirl and had so many mouths to feed, I would revert back to wanting a Louis Vuitton Sac de chien to carry Tyty in... but, feeding and medical bills for my babies are much more important now... my how life changes..... it's really nice to get to know you Heather. I'm so impressed with you and Loulou. I've never showed my horses or anything. It would be intimidating, but I bet you get to meet a lot of cool people and see really cool chi's. Where I got my little blue netherland dwarf is a breeder who shows rabbits. She loves going to the rabbit shows. The netherlands are the chihuahuas of the rabbit world. They are sooooo adorable with these tiny little ears.... My netherland now is bigger than Tyty....lol!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww your piggy sounds sooo adorable!! Watching him with the horses must be the greatest.  Haha...I am such a shy person I was so nervous about showing. I guess I lucked out at our first show because everyone was so nice & welcoming (I had heard so many horror stories & hear how political it can be). I figure I may run into some not so nice people but eh...I'm there to show Lulu & if I meet some nice people it's a bonus.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Understood. I'm shy too and a loner... Horse people are really odd ones. I'm glad to finally have a place where I can have my horses at home and ride on my own.. although it's a little dangerous....but, the horse thing can get competitive and weird.

Good luck with your little Lulu, you have me scanning puppy pictures! LOL! I need to get to work and stop being Chi obsessed! lol... not likely... let me know how your next show goes.....

I would love a snow white chi....


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

tysoncallmetyty said:


> LOL LeStatKelly....
> 
> A Chiweenie is a cross between a dachsund and a chihuahua... OmG! When I was doing extreme trail riding out in the New Mexico Sevilleta, huge canyons where we canyon jumped, boulder jumped, trails straight up and down, the trail master had a chiweenie... and that was her name...she was tiny and looked like she had some terrier in her too, long like a dachsund and scruffy... she ran with those horses, jumped boulders, stayed out of the horses way, she was amazing! Then, he would put her up on his saddle and he would ride on the saddle with him, that's when I really started falling for small dogs and started wanting a chihuahua bad.... that little dog was tough. But, after reading stuff on this forum, I would never ever let my little Ty do something like that or even step out unsupervised. Right down the street from my house is a tiny tiny black and tan chi named Baby... him and his sibling are out all the time running up and down the street. They are not very socialized... but, these chis are not babied at all, no pun intended.... lol... and, seem to do just fine, but like I said. Not mine. It killed me to have to leave him to go to work today. It's his puppyhood and I want to be with him every minute. Yeah, the designer dog thing is just a gimmick for people to make big bucks. I like a full blood pug and a full blood chi, but that little trail dog chiweenie was pretty darn cool....


Yeah, these dogs are so much more tougher than people give them credit for. If I had the set up like your trail master, I'd have quite a few of my dogs with me, too. I used to hike and packpack all the time when I was younger and we always took our dogs, especially my brothers little terrier mix. He was tougher than my GSD.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, it was fun. At the time (2 years past) I had a lab Sharpei cross who was the best dog! She was a great trail dog and came with us all the time, I also had a rescued (from the freeway) bassett hound and several rescued pugs, one blind, one from a puppy mill and crippled and one gorgeous but really freaked out and would run away. A person came to visit me and while I was sleeping one morning, why I don't know, he decided to let all my dogs out. The rescues ran away..since they were pure bred, the bassett and the pug, someone picked them up and didn't turn them in. The little blind pug I had to put down which just killed me and the pug from the puppy mill passed away. My lab Sharpei was used to being the alpha female of the pack, so she turned on the horses... she began nipping their heels and when I tried to contain her, she jumped through two windows to get to them. I gave her to a friend who simply adores her. She was a wonderful dog! I talked to him yesterday and he said that he loves that dog so much. So, that is a good ending and then I decided to go with a small dog, but I wasn't going to get two. I did though, and now my boo-boo is so much happier. He was stuck alone all day by himself. Yes, those little buggers can be really tough, but they can also be really fragile.....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Def does look like a very cute full Chi to me! Chugs are usually stockier and sometimes look like mini boxers (which i think is really sweet!LOL)
But then fawn with a black mask is quite a common coloration in the UK, esp in the short coated.
As for 'designer' dogs, I luv my little Chiweenie!! She is just the best.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

aw thank you catz4m8z! Little Ty kinda looked like a teeny boxer cause of his coloring and his black face a few weeks ago; now he's starting to get that slender long look of the chi and his nose is becoming more pronounced.... Chiweenies are cute! I just love pugs too! They are so freaking cool..... but, I think if another doggie comes into my world, I'm gonna have to go with a Chi with a pedigree.... ugh, I'm turning into such a snob....lol! My gf want a Chi for Christmas and there are some for sale down by my house, so we are going Chi shopping on saturday... but only for her! I've got my babies and after this I'm going to be very very picky or should I say snobby! lol!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Yup, you definately have the bug!!


----------

